

I Sold Too Many Copies of GTA V To Parents Who Didn't Give a Damn - philk10
http://kotaku.com/i-sold-too-many-copies-of-gta-v-to-parents-who-didnt-g-1371011511

======
danellis
I really wish GTA V had a kid-friendly mode. There's so much there that my
six-year-old would love to sit and play. A couple of times I've let him play
under close supervision, out in the country away from the people, with the
volume down just in case, and there are so many things he gets excited about
-- innocent things like a cable car, or a fruit stand, or being able to take a
boat over a waterfall, or cows, or airplanes you can actually fly, or
parachuting from the top of a mountain. I love open-world, sandboxy games, so
it's a shame I can't share it with him more than just a couple of minutes.

